# Albino Shark Aggression



## abbieolivia94 (Oct 14, 2015)

my friends have a 120 liter tank with an albino rainbow shark juvinile in, the sharks aggression is becoming out of control, he has already attacked and killed two angelfish. is there any reason for this behaviour and is there any other safe guarding tecnhic we can use other than putting the shark in a separate tank ?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

They are extremely territorial and like to hide. Perhaps provide some caves for him?


----------



## abbieolivia94 (Oct 14, 2015)

hey thank you for help, i will suggest this to my friends now  xx


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I would suggest they start reading as much as they can about this fish 
here a place to start they call the fish by different name including Rainbow Shark:

The Rainbow Shark is a freshwater cyprinid that comes from Thailand and may not be a good choice for a community tank. The Rainbow Shark likes to stake out their own territory in the tank. This territory can be in the form of small caves, rocks and even plants. They will become aggressive with smaller fish that invade this territory. Only keep one Rainbow Shark in your tank because they will not tolerate another Rainbow or Red Tail Sharks in the same tank. They may exist together for awhile, but one will end up chasing the other relentlessly until the other succumbs. You may also see an albino rainbow shark variety that is sometimes available at your local fish store. 
The Rainbow Shark will eat most fish food including flakes, pellets and frozen foods. They will eat algae wafers as well. 
Breeding this freshwater Rainbow Shark is rare in the home aquarium. This is most likely because of their intolerance of each other in the small confines of the home aquarium. 
You will need a good tight fitting hood with no escape points because the Rainbow Shark has been known to jump out of the tank. 

Rainbow Shark Picture


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> I would suggest they start reading as much as they can about this fish here a place to start they call the fish by different name including Rainbow Shark:
> 
> The Rainbow Shark is a freshwater cyprinid that comes from Thailand and may not be a good choice for a community tank. The Rainbow Shark likes to stake out their own territory in the tank. This territory can be in the form of small caves, rocks and even plants. They will become aggressive with smaller fish that invade this territory. Only keep one Rainbow Shark in your tank because they will not tolerate another Rainbow or Red Tail Sharks in the same tank. They may exist together for awhile, but one will end up chasing the other relentlessly until the other succumbs. You may also see an albino rainbow shark variety that is sometimes available at your local fish store.
> The Rainbow Shark will eat most fish food including flakes, pellets and frozen foods. They will eat algae wafers as well.
> ...


They are not necessarily good community fish they might work in a tank where the other fish are tough and semi aggressive but not in peaceful community tank. They become very territorial.


----------



## abbieolivia94 (Oct 14, 2015)

jadaBlu said:


> I would suggest they start reading as much as they can about this fish
> here a place to start they call the fish by different name including Rainbow Shark:
> 
> The Rainbow Shark is a freshwater cyprinid that comes from Thailand and may not be a good choice for a community tank. The Rainbow Shark likes to stake out their own territory in the tank. This territory can be in the form of small caves, rocks and even plants. They will become aggressive with smaller fish that invade this territory. Only keep one Rainbow Shark in your tank because they will not tolerate another Rainbow or Red Tail Sharks in the same tank. They may exist together for awhile, but one will end up chasing the other relentlessly until the other succumbs. You may also see an albino rainbow shark variety that is sometimes available at your local fish store.
> ...


thank you for your help, the shark was recommended to us as it was a tougher species to have in the tank with the angelfish because angelfish are cichlids so the lady in the shop said it was a good fish to have as it wouldnt get bullied by the angelfish, we are going to add more rocks to the tank to give it more hiding spaces etc and see if he settles down a little bit if not we are going to put him in a 28 liter tank by himself if that tank size is suitable


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Well the shop lady was correct, he definitely isn't getting bullied by the angels... I used to work at a pet store, and I'll never understand where people get the idea that just because two fish are considered semi-aggressive it will make them good tank mates. When it comes to semi-aggressive and cichlid there are no guarantees. If it's too late for your friend to return the shark I'd suggest re-homing it. Rainbow sharks grow to 6 inches so 28 liters is not a suitable tank size even for a small one. If giving him caves doesn't fix the issue, he may fix it himself by getting rid of all the 'threats' he sees in the tank.

(I apologize if my tone seems a little harsh. Fish retail gives you a lot of soap boxes to climb up on.)


----------



## abbieolivia94 (Oct 14, 2015)

Fin Fancier said:


> Well the shop lady was correct, he definitely isn't getting bullied by the angels... I used to work at a pet store, and I'll never understand where people get the idea that just because two fish are considered semi-aggressive it will make them good tank mates. When it comes to semi-aggressive and cichlid there are no guarantees. If it's too late for your friend to return the shark I'd suggest re-homing it. Rainbow sharks grow to 6 inches so 28 liters is not a suitable tank size even for a small one. If giving him caves doesn't fix the issue, he may fix it himself by getting rid of all the 'threats' he sees in the tank.
> 
> (I apologize if my tone seems a little harsh. Fish retail gives you a lot of soap boxes to climb up on.)


Oh no its fine  I didn't take ur tone in the wrong way  what tank size wud u recommend for an adult by themselves if it continues because I don't think they can take him back xx


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The minimum is 55 gallon 208 L but 75 284 L would be much better. Your friend should consider the amount of room needed for a 6 inch fish to swim back and forth and turn around easily. Fish that don't have enough room to turn get spine deformities.


----------

